# ships wheel



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello all,What is the average width of a ships wheel as housed in the wheelhouse of a tramp steamer built in the twenty's,
(2) is the wheel mounted on the compass platform (monkey island)
the same size.
Regards, Gretaston.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I guess it must depend on the power of the steering engine.

I think that I remember Tilapa (5157 GRT) where the telemotor was driven directly from a hand driven pump on the wheel - metal, about 1 M spoke to spoke, which took some effort to turn. The autopilot had an electrically driven pump to operate the telemotor. Of course a wheel driven pump could be 'geared' so that a smaller wheel could be turned more times for the equivalent helm order.

The rules on having an emergency steering position and how it is configured have changed several times in my time, let alone since the 20s whether all 20s ships had a Monkey Island wheel as well I wouldn't like to say (it would have allowed the ship to be steered by the standard compass in the event of loss of the steering compass but that is not much different from using a periscope now - no idea when the periscope became standard kit) . I do remember that the emergency steering on Naess Crusader (Cast Fulmar) had quite a small wheel geared directly to the hunting gear, uncoupled from the telemoter with articulated steel pins (perhaps these have a name of their own?). This we had to use as the idiotic design had both telemotor hydraulic pumps connected to the emergency switchboard which burned down leaving us with two healthy MSB fed main steering pumps and no way of controlling them remotely.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Today just a small lever, computer fashion.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

R58484956 said:


> Today just a small lever, computer fashion.


With rudder steering I would still expect some sort of proportional controller (as in follow-up) although I am sure all remote steering controls will be designed ergonomically with no need to consider the muscle required. Many styles were available. To cater for failures in the control system some form of bang-bang control (non follow-up) operating directly on P&S valves (telemotor, if fitted, or direct) would also be expected. On vessels with true IAS - where the steering gear manufacturers interface is largely replaced by software supposedly emulating it I am sure there will still be non follow-up of some sort available.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

PORT CAROLINE/CHARMERS had foot pedals so the old man could manoeuver while his nose was pressed up against the wheel house windows


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

A.D.FROST said:


> PORT CAROLINE/CHARMERS had foot pedals so the old man could manoeuver while his nose was pressed up against the wheel house windows


I have never heard of that.

I wonder if this wasn't in preparation for reduced manning. The anatomical attitude you conjur to the mind would be quite suitable for inserting a broom or mop.


----------



## NoR (Mar 24, 2008)

Varley said:


> With rudder steering I would still expect some sort of proportional controller (as in follow-up) although I am sure all remote steering controls will be designed ergonomically with no need to consider the muscle required. Many styles were available. To cater for failures in the control system some form of bang-bang control (non follow-up) operating directly on P&S valves (telemotor, if fitted, or direct) would also be expected. On vessels with true IAS - where the steering gear manufacturers interface is largely replaced by software supposedly emulating it I am sure there will still be non follow-up of some sort available.


Most of the UK ships I sailed on had Hastie Steering Gear. The wheel was about 3ft in diameter. One turn of the wheel was 10º of rudder three turns 30º. You could apply required rudder angle without looking at the helm indicator except to cross check. The wheel wasn't hard to turn and would come back to midships if you let go.


----------

